# possible move from Dubai to Abu Dhabi



## basc (May 18, 2011)

I'm mulling over a job offer from a company in Abu Dhabi. They've already told me I'd have to move there and could not commute from Dubai (which was my first preference as I currently live in Dubai and really like it). 

The job is better (content and salary wise), it's just the move that causes me to hesitate. I know the "Abu Dhabi vs Dubai" debate has been discussed endlessly on here, but I would like to hear from other people who have made the move in that direction, particularly in terms of the difference in social life (I am single) - do you regret making the move? To have a decent social life, do you need to return to Dubai every weekend?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Can I ask why they are insisting you move to AD?


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

company policy - all employees must reside in the emirate of AD.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

basc said:


> To have a decent social life, do you need to return to Dubai every weekend?


how is the "decent social life" keeping you in dubai?

if you like dubai bars and clubs and their fauna, you can come at the weekends, but unless you've got a friend to put you up, the "fun commute" will wear you down.

apart from night life and expensive brunches, i fail to see what dubai has that abu dhabi can't offer. i've talked to lots of guys who make a fortune in the capital and only come to dubai at the weekends because of the "pretty girls" here. some say they got offered as much as 40% higher in a role in abu dhabi than in dubai. obviously, no matter how "pretty" dubai women might be, they can't beat the offer. 

on the other hand, accommodation in abu dhabi is at least 25% higher for units that are below par compared to those in dubai. if i were you, i'd hesitate to spend a fortune for accommodation in the capital unless the company offers to pay.

fun or money? hard to choose eh?


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

> fun or money? hard to choose eh?


Yeah, first world problems. 

If anyone on here moved from Dubai to AD, then I'd be grateful to hear their impressions of life in that city after here. Thanks.


----------

